# The deal should be announced tomorrow....



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

'Doc Rocket' from clutchfans.net has Inside info (he has announced things in advance in the past...I think he was the one that announced that Francis got a DUI a few days before everyone else knew, Hakeem trade, etc...)

Anyway, he posted this tonight:

_Tomorrow's the day! It won't drag out any longer! Steve is NOT going to be traded from Orlando. They're moving him to the 2 guard. IF, and that's a BIG if, Cat stays, he'll be coming off the bench for the Magic. Steve does not know if Cat's staying in Orlando as of this moment.

He was told it WILL be announced tomorrow.

Still trying to find out if Boki's in the deal but he doesn't know._

http://bbs.clutchcity.net/showthread.php?s=&threadid=79460&perpage=30&pagenumber=1

Screw ESPN, I'll believe this man any day...


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Cool, I hope you are right i am so tired of turning to sportscenter and hear screaming A think that he knows everything just like he predicted the lakers would take the title.

hahahahaha
take that Screamin A


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

Either way, I wish they'd just get this deal over and done with.

The freaking suspense is ticking me off.

Just make the deal, or don't. 

For the sake of my sanity, let me know if Tmac will be in a Rockets uni or not. PLEASE.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Since when was Nachbar mentioned in the talks, that is just speculation. Neither party mentioned him to the press, or have they?

And yeah, it has reached the extent where I squint my eyes in hope of seeing T-Mac holding a Rocket jersey everytime I check espn.com.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*"Hill says trade is on verge of happening"*



> ORLANDO -- Grant Hill thinks that the much-debated trade involving All-Star guards Tracy McGrady and Steve Francis and others is finally going to happen.
> 
> Hill, in Houston on Saturday displaying his extensive African-American art collection at Texas Southern University, told Houston TV station KTRK that he's been informed by Orlando Magic management that the deal should become official any day now.





> A little birdie told me it's going to happen . . . I think," Hill said with a laugh. "I think it's going to happen. . . . That's part of the business of professional sports and he's going to go on and do well here in Houston with coach (Jeff) Van Gundy and Yao Ming, and hopefully we're going to go on and do well with the guys we have. Life is about change and sometimes change is necessary, but sometimes change can be good. But I think for the Rockets and the Magic it can be good for both."
> 
> "On one hand, I'm excited about the possibility of playing with Francis, Mobley and Cato," said Hill, who didn't play at all this past season and is hoping to finally return healthy next season. "I think they can really help our ball club. With myself coming back and being healthy, the first pick and with some changes we can really turn this thing around fast and be a playoff-caliber team.


http://www.floridatoday.com/!NEWSROOM/sportstoryS0627GRANTHILL.htm


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Oh wouldnt that be a crack up. If hill was healthy and he and francis lead orlando to the playoffs or further. You know hill could play point for stretches too. 

Imagine if the rockets flopped from lack of depth. They dont really have a point guard. No real small forward, if jim jackson leaves. A sub par power forward, the only players on this team are tmac and yao. 

Is that enough? Please no laker comparisons here.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> Imagine if the rockets flopped from lack of depth. They dont really have a point guard. No real small forward, if jim jackson leaves. A sub par power forward, the only players on this team are tmac and yao.
> 
> Is that enough? Please no laker comparisons here.


These are 3 of the oldest players on the Rocket team, all valuable in their own way. But you don't pass up on superstars like McGrady. Unless Yao became a Hakeem-like superstar who could put up 27 ppg every night and was consistent on the defensive end, the current team didn't really look to be a contender anytime soon. Offensive depth shouldn't be a problem for this team, they have 4 legit scorers in McGrady, Yao, Taylor and Howard and T-Mac should thrive with perimeter sidekick Jim Jackson.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> These are 3 of the oldest players on the Rocket team, all valuable in their own way. But you don't pass up on superstars like McGrady. Unless Yao became a Hakeem-like superstar who could put up 27 ppg every night and was consistent on the defensive end, the current team didn't really look to be a contender anytime soon. Offensive depth shouldn't be a problem for this team, they have 4 legit scorers in McGrady, Yao, Taylor and Howard and T-Mac should thrive with perimeter sidekick Jim Jackson.


Yeah thats cool but, Who plays point?

Apart from yao, who else can block shots. 

Team rebounding is one thing, but the rockets need an enforcer some toughness too. How bout an ultra cheap temporary solution off the bench like Reggie Evans?

Once again, who plays point?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Once again, who plays point?


Houston hasn't had a 'point guard' for 5 years, I think they can deal... 

All they need is an average player...and Jim Jackson can play PG at times as well.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

*Checks watch*

:sigh: 

And as for the PG question, I think that having a Tmac-Yao tandem would be a pretty big draw for the FA market. Let's hope, at least.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Why was it mentioned that Jackson might leave Houston? Isn't he on a three-year deal?



I've been hearing stuff today that Francis had a visit to Orlando scheduled, and he hasn't shown up or isn't going to show up. Something like that. However, I've also heard that Francis told people at a Houston Comets game that he's "cool" with going to Orlando. 


I'm not even a Magic or Rockets fan, and the suspense is killing me as well.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> I've been hearing stuff today that Francis had a visit to Orlando scheduled, and he hasn't shown up or isn't going to show up. Something like that. However, I've also heard that Francis told people at a Houston Comets game that he's "cool" with going to Orlando.


This is what I found in the Houston Chronicle.



> Finally, Steve Francis can say it: He is going to Disney World.
> 
> The Rockets' trade of Francis to the Magic for Tracy McGrady will take a 1,000-mile step toward completion today when Francis flies to Orlando, where he likely will meet with Magic officials. And if things go well, the Magic could make Francis the new cornerstone of their franchise.
> 
> ...


[Link]


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> Once again, who plays point?


What Jeff Van Gundy teams require a superstar PG? His system benefits the most from a solid, veteran PG who plays smart and doesnt make many mistakes. Charlie Ward, who played for some of JVG's Knicks teams, is on the market. There are other free agents that might fit the bill. 76ers Eric Snow could be a possibility, as the Rockets have a 6.9million exception. This could look very good for the 76ers, as they have been trying to get rid of Snow's contract for awhile. Snow would fit in nicely with JVG's system. The same scenario could go for a number of PG's around the league. Our PG situation is not our top worry. I beleive that our main worry could be a backup at C. Juwan nor Taylor are capable at playing center. Free-agent centers are always hotly contested for, and proportional to their talent someone will end up paying alot more money to guys like Adonal Foyle than they should.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

its 11:00 PM and still no deal whats going on hollis you are starting to look bad.

jk


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hitokiri315</b>!
> its 11:00 PM and still no deal whats going on hollis you are starting to look bad.
> 
> jk


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/5320088/ 



> The prospect of playing alongside high school star Dwight Howard and an easier road to the playoffs were enough to persuade Houston Rockets guard Steve Francis to drop his objections to a trade that would send him to the Orlando Magic for NBA leading scorer Tracy McGrady, according to his agent.
> 
> advertisement
> 
> ...


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

O.K The day that Tmac will land in houston is on hump day ok i will be waiting for it. I am so excited about this! I think it will be like one of the top 10 moments in houston rockets history better yet houston sports period. 

Once i heard that it was a done deal i traded francis, mobley and cato on my espn basketball video game just to try to get used to not seeing the franchise in another uniform, i think it helps. 

Wednesday is the day 

we need a cool slogan or something like that for when tmac becomes ours.

Maybe something like "Tmac is stomping through H-Town" or something along those lines.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

In order to keep things simple the trade has to take place by wednesday, and I am pretty confident it is all but done.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> In order to keep things simple the trade has to take place by wednesday, and I am pretty confident it is all but done.


Nice.

Magic reportedly set to deal McGrady -- Deal for Francis will be announced Wednesday


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I give this poster 5 stars.


----------

